
Ask HN: Pager alert hardware - awinter-py
Does anyone use dedicated hardware to receive overnight alerts? Not wild about leaving my phone &#x2F; email on loud.
======
danielsju6
iPhone? Add PagerDuty to your favorites and use DND; set skip for favorites.

